
What is the most confusing thing to you in Python? - r0f1
https://dev.to/r0f1/what-is-the-most-confusing-thing-to-you-in-python
======
tdbgamer
() is an empty tuple (1,) is a tuple with one element

Most small numbers are Singleton's, hardcoded or single character strings are
Singletons as well.

------
LarryMade2
Why they aggressively don't support braces in favor of indenting.

------
boznz
Why there are two versions.

